# Skunky dog



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My dog rolled on a skunk carcass and smells very skunky now even after a good shower... Will I have to get tomato juice or are there other options?


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Natures miracle works great !


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.wikihow.com/Deskunk-Your-Dog

I've used the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, dish soap combo on Gunther the last couple of times he's been sprayed, and it works really well. I was able to let him in the house pretty much right after I bathed him with it. 

Just make sure to dispose of any left overs because if left in a sealed container (i.e. a bottle), pressure will build up and cause the container to explode. 
Also you can probably scale down that recipe, depending on how much dog you have to wash. 

The first time he got sprayed, I was clueless and dumped whatever tomato based soups and sauces I had in the cupboard on him. It didn't help at all. He just smelled like skunky marinara, which ruined Italian food for me for some time afterward. 

edit: I didn't notice method 2: the scope mouthwash one. I've never tried it, so I don't know about that one. The hydrogen peroxide and baking soda does work, though.


----------



## PrincessLPN (May 25, 2012)

I agree with the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and dish soap. We tried tomato juice, ******, and that skunk remover wash from the pet store. None of it worked. This ws the only thing that did. It turned our black dog a rusty color in certain areas but he didn't smell like skunk anymore.


----------



## PrincessLPN (May 25, 2012)

That deleted word was internal feminine wash.


----------



## Crazy Daisy (Apr 16, 2012)

I have also heard that tomato juice is an old wives tale, the skunk spray is oil based, so I think the remedy with the dish soap sounds better that tomatoes. Good luck, I am just waiting for the day it is us, there are skunks all over near our house!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The smell wasn't really that bad so I used tomato juice anyway without reading my thread lol and it did an okay job.


----------

